

Dive Into HTML5 - anonymouz
http://diveintohtml5.info/

======
RexRollman
I really hope Mark Pilgrim is doing okay. I liked his blog and was
disappointed when he took it down.

~~~
paulirish
Mark's been very active in the WebKit/Blink codebases over the past 18 months
or so
[http://trac.webkit.org/search?q=pilgrim&noquickjump=1...](http://trac.webkit.org/search?q=pilgrim&noquickjump=1&changeset=on)
Taking on huge refactoring efforts.

~~~
stesch
Is this a joke? I thought he is offline?

------
optiminimalist
A fantastic piece of work - one of the very few HTML books that I read cover
to cover without getting bored. I would love to see Mark Pilgrim's literary
take on other topics.

------
hackerboos
Is this worth reading today with HTML5 coming a long way since 2010?

------
peterjmag
This has been an indispensable resource for me over the past couple of years.
The examples are fantastic, and it's a pleasure to read. Thanks Mark!

------
lemcoe9
This is a solution fantastic book. Reading the exchanges from the early
pioneers of the Internet is just amazing.

------
simonlc
Great book, always a good introduction to an HTML5 feature I need to use for
the first time.

------
RegRegReg
That's an actual proper use of HTML - formatting a book!

